# My largest shards



## cobaltbot (Oct 25, 2011)

I put this under "prized possesions" cuz the pieces to this thing are one of my favorite finds.  Here's a pic I took a couple weeks back when I found the 10th and 11th shard.  This has been an ongoing search for the last eight? years or so.


----------



## cobaltbot (Oct 25, 2011)

These are beach combing finds from an area on the Chesapeake Bay.  A couple weeks ago I found the second down from top right and the foot on the bottom left.  This was a huge victorian planter that was in the gardens of a summer home that belonged to a wealthy Philadelphia man.  I have found eleven shards so far, usually finding a couple every other year.  It must have been a footed planter and may have had wheels as there is a molded hole through one of the feet.  I dont know if it had four feet but the parts of three feet that I have are all different.  I once found a catalog from a pottery in Philadelphia that I'm pretty sure made this in a google search years ago.  There were similar items but this one was not pictured.  I lost where I wrote the information down, and have not been successful searching for the pottery as the catalog was for sale and no longer comes up.


----------



## cobaltbot (Oct 25, 2011)

This is my favorite shard[], naked mermaids always make great shards!  It looks like she could be riding dolphins like in the little mermaid[], sure wish I could see what the rest of it looked like.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 25, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: cobaltbot
> 
> I put this under "prized possesions" cuz the pieces to this thing are one of my favorite finds.  Here's a pic I took a couple weeks back when I found the 10th and 11th shard.  This has been an ongoing search for the last eight? years or so.


 
 Steve...Beautiful picture. Good luck on your annual quest!


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 26, 2011)

That planter and mermaid are beautiful.


----------



## cobaltbot (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks Bottones!!!

 One day I hope to find it in a picture of it in the gardens it graced!


----------



## Stardust (Nov 9, 2011)

Beautiful shard Steve, 
 Really it's a real treasure....I've always had a thing for mermaids ~
 I'll look for an image for you.
 star ~ *


----------



## Wheelah23 (Nov 9, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Stardust
> 
> I've always had a thing for mermaids ~


 
 Us men do too! []

 That's a really cool story! Finding pieces of the same thing years apart. I don't know if I have that kind of patience...


----------



## cobaltbot (Nov 13, 2011)

Thanks Star and Conner, I'd like to make them into something but one day will probably donate the pieces.  I would love to find more but it seems I have to wait on mother nature to mix up the puzzle pieces until something new shows up.


----------



## BellwoodBoys (Nov 14, 2011)

I like the huge shard of the girl, i find shards of a 50 gallon jug in the swamp, there gigantic![]


----------



## cobaltbot (Oct 31, 2012)

*RE: My largest shards/cobalt is back jack*

Dear friends and fellow bottle nuts,

 Itâ€™s late and Iâ€™m really tired from all the hurricane prep, etc.  We were extremely lucky and were not hit very bad, I was out in it all day yesterday until after dark.  Two huge scarlet oak trees went down but they were back in the woods.  I really feel for those that were hit hard and those with no juice, we were only out from 9PM till noon this morning.  I want to thank all who asked or worried about me, or prayed for me and my family.  I am sorry for staying off and ignoring you all, I think I logged on twice in the last seven months!  I still heat up way more than normal and still having some sleep issues but I finally was able to come out of my funk (which just was NOT me) and just in time for the hurricane.  I missed Spring and missed Summer but Iâ€™ll be durned if Iâ€™m going to miss Fall!  Itâ€™s exciting to be back and I have a lot of cool catching up to do on what you all have been doing.  You know I was sick when I havenâ€™t dug for seven months and went to Stonetown for the first time last week!  I missed a whole season of corn being planted and harvested around it *sigh*.  Last week I also got the urge to checkout the spot on the Bay where Iâ€™ve been finding planter shards over the years and magically there was one there and sticking out of the sand so high thereâ€™s no way I would have missed it if it was showing before, Cool thing is I thought I had representative pieces of what the whole planter would have looked like but this piece is unlike the designing Iâ€™ve already found with different leaves and a larger size of rope border.  This morning on post hurricane inspection I found a pair of antlers locked together on a bridge back in the woods like someone placed them there.  Youâ€™d think if they were put there before the storm they would have blown off the bridge.  I donâ€™t think they were put there this morning after the storm by some poacher trying to â€œrattleâ€ in deer either. Hmmmmmmâ€¦.

 Take care and Iâ€™ll be back tomorrow!!

 Steve aka cobaltbot


----------



## idigjars (Oct 31, 2012)

*RE: My largest shards/cobalt is back jack*

I love that mermaid shard.  Good luck finding more pieces.   Praying for all folks on the east coast.  Paul


----------



## cobaltbot (Oct 31, 2012)

*RE: My largest shards/cobalt is back jack*

BUMP

 Hello, is there anybody out  there???

 Thanks Paul, I hope I can find what the whole thing looks like!

 Steve


----------



## epackage (Oct 31, 2012)

*RE: My largest shards/cobalt is back jack*

Welcome back Cobalt, good to see you back here and posting, hope all is well...Jim


----------



## Stardust (Oct 31, 2012)

*RE: My largest shards/cobalt is back jack*

Welcome Back my friend ~ You are the best news around here all day~  Cleaning up after Sandy hit town hit my town ...Looking forward to all your pics and posts again. Funny I was just thinking of hanging all my mermaids pics today...Must have been thinking of you! I love that shard also Steve. [] Got to go check the water in the basement. ~ Whoo Hoo Steve is back!!!!!!


----------



## bostaurus (Oct 31, 2012)

*RE: My largest shards/cobalt is back jack*

Welcome back...you have been missed.  Looking forward to some more Stonetown discoveries.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 31, 2012)

*RE: My largest shards/cobalt is back jack*

Holy Cow Steve! Best news I've read in awhile!!! So glad you're getting back to good and on here again..Very relieved.[]


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 1, 2012)

*RE: My largest shards/cobalt is back jack*

Hey Steve,

 Great to see you posting again. I'm glad you're back in the hunt. You have been missed in these parts.






 Acanthus leaves, perhaps...




From.


----------



## cobaltbot (Nov 1, 2012)

*RE: My largest shards/cobalt is back jack*

Star, Melinda, Renee, Paul, Jim, Joe, Surf,

 I can't tell you how good it is to back to being myself *sigh* !!!!!!
 Surf, cool site, I was thinking acanthus when I found it, probably so,  the other leaf style on the planter may be trying to represent tobacco leaves, that would be cool!

 Thanks again Y'ALL!!


----------



## cobaltbot (Nov 7, 2012)

*RE: My largest shards/cobalt is back jack*

I found three more pieces and now part of the puzzle pieces are starting to match up.


----------



## cobaltbot (Nov 7, 2012)

*RE: My largest shards/cobalt is back jack*

One of the latest pieces had some feathers in the area where the mirmaid design is. This makes me think the planter also had an eagle or a griffin on it.


----------



## andy volkerts (Nov 7, 2012)

*RE: My largest shards/cobalt is back jack*

Welcome back Steve, glad you and yours made it thru the storms okay. That must be one big urn!!


----------



## cobaltbot (Nov 7, 2012)

*RE: My largest shards/cobalt is back jack*

Thanks Andy,  I hope to find a picture of what it looked like someday.  Even better would be to find a picture of it in front of the old place it used to grace.


----------

